
Vimperator - vim bindings and commands for Firefox - xyzzyb
http://www.vimperator.org/vimperator
======
xyzzyb
I switched back to Firefox from Chrome after two years because of pentadactyl.
vim bindings and a command mode for my browser? Yes please.

Unfortunately pentadactyl proved to be not quite stable enough. Commands would
intermittently fail and strange bugs kept popping up.

I looked around and found the older, but supposedly more stable, vimperator
project. It's 100% compatible with my usage of pentadactyl (including fun
things like remapping commands and keyword bookmarklets) and has been rock
solid.

